# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون التجارة الألكترونية البحريني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون التجارة الألكترونية البحريني
نحن حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة ملك مملكة البحرين . ‏ 
بعد الإطلاع على الدستور ، ‏ 
وعلى قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية لعام 1966 وتعديلاته ، ‏ 
وعلى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (12) لسنة 1971 وتعديلاته ، ‏ 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1971 بشأن تنظيم القضاء وتعديلاته ، ‏ 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة 1971 بشأن التوثيق ، ‏ 
وعلى قانـون إنشاء مؤسسة نقـد البحرين الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (23) لسنة 1973 المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة 1981، ‏ 
وعلى قانون العقوبات الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (15) لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته ، ‏ 
وعلى قانون التجارة الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (7) لسنة 1987 وتعديلاته ، ‏ 
وعلى قانون الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة 1996 ، ‏ 
وعلى القانون المدني الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (19) لسنة 2001 ، ‏ 
وعلى قانون الشركات التجارية الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (21) لسنة 2001 ، ‏ 
وبناءً على عرض رئيس مجلس التنمية الاقتصادية ، ‏ 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء على ذلك ، ‏ 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي : ‏ 

مادة (1) ‏ 
تعاريف ‏ 
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية ، المعاني المبينة قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص خلاف ذلك : ‏ 
- إلكتروني : تقنية استعمال وسائل كهربائية أو مغناطيسية أو كهرومغناطيسية أو بصرية أو بايومترية أو فوتونية أو أي شكل آخر من وسائل التقنية المشابهة . ‏ 
- وكيل إلكتروني : برنامج حاسب أو أية وسيلة إلكترونية أخرى تستخدم لإجراء تصرف ما ، أو للاستجابة لسجلات أو تصرفات إلكترونية – كلياً أو جزئياً – بدون مراجعة أو تدخل من أي فرد في وقت التصرف أو الاستجابة له . ‏ 
- السجل : المعلومات التي تدون على وسط ملموس ، أو تكون محفوظة على وسط إلكتروني أو على أي وسط آخر ، وتكون قابلة للاستخراج بشكل قابل للفهم . ‏ 
- السجل الإلكتروني : السجل الذي يتم إنشاؤه أو إرساله أو تسلمه أو بثه أو حفظه بوسيلة إلكترونية. ‏ 
- المنشئ : الشخص الذي يرسل ، أو يرسل نيابة عنه ، السجل الإلكتروني ، أو من يظهر من السجل الإلكتروني قيامه بإنشاء أو إرسال السجل الإلكتروني قبل حفظه - إن كان قد تم ذلك - ولا يشمل الشخص الذي يعمل وسيط شبكة بشأن هذا السجل . ‏ 
- المرسل إليه: الشخـص الذي يقصد المنشئ تسليم سجل إلكتروني إليه . ولا يشمل ذلك الشخص الذي يعمل وسيط شبكة بشأن هذا السجل . ‏ 
- وسيط الشبكة: الشخص الذي يقوم نيابة عن شخص آخر بإرسال أو تسلم أو بث أو حفظ السجل الإلكتروني ، أو يقوم بتقديم أية خدمات أخرى بشأن هذا السجل . ‏ 
- المعلومات : البيانات والنصوص والصور والأشكال والأصوات والرموز وبرامج الحاسب والبرمجيات وقواعد البيانات والكلام و ما شابه ذلك . ‏ 
- نظام المعلومات : نظام إلكتروني لإنشاء أو إرسال أو بث أو تسلم أو حفظ أو عرض أو تقديم المعلومات . ‏ 
- التوقيع الإلكتروني : معلومات في شكل إلكتروني تكون موجودة في سجل إلكتروني أو مثبته أو مقترنة به منطقياً ، ويمكن للموقع استعمالها لإثبات هويته . ‏ 
- الموقع : شخص حائز لأداة إنشاء توقيع قام بالتوقيع عن نفسه ، أو نيابة عن شخص يمثله . ‏ 
- أداة إنشاء توقيع : أداة تستخدم لإنشاء توقيع إلكتروني ، مثل برمجية مجهزة أو جهاز إلكتروني. ‏ 
- بيانات إنشاء توقيع : بيانات فريدة تستعمل لإنشاء توقيع إلكتروني، كالرموز أو مفاتيح التشفير الخاصة. ‏ 
- بيانات التحقق من توقيع : بيانات تستعمل للتحقق من صحة توقيع إلكتروني ، كالرموز أو مفاتيح التشفير العامة. ‏ 
- شهادة معتمدة : سجل إلكتروني يتسم بأنه : ‏ 
أ - يربط بيانات تحقق من توقيع بشخص معين . ‏ 
ب- يثبت هوية ذلك الشخص . ‏ 
ج- يكون صادراً من قبل مزود خدمة شهادات معتمد . ‏ 
د- مستوفٍ للمعايير المتفق عليها بين الأطراف المعنية أو المنصوص عليها في القرارات التي تصدر استناداً لأحكام هذا القانون . ‏ 
- مزود خدمة الشهادات : الشخص الذي يصدر شهادات إثبات الهوية لأغراض التوقيعات الإلكترونية أو الذي يقدم خدمات أخرى تتعلق بهذه التوقيعات . ‏ 
- مزود خدمة شهادات معتمد : مزود خدمة شهادات يتم اعتماده لإصدار شهادات معتمدة طبقاً لأحكام المادتين (16) و(17) من هذا القانون. ‏ 
- نظام أمان : نظام يسـتخدم للتحقـق من أن توقيعاً إلكترونياً أو سجلاً إلكترونياً يخص الشخص المعني ، أو يستخدم لكشف أية تغييرات أو أخطاء في محتوى سجل إلكتروني طرأت عليه منذ أن تم بثه من قبل المنشئ . ‏ 
- شخص : أي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري أو جهة عامة . ‏ 
- فرد : أي شخص طبيعي . ‏ 
- الوزارة : وزارة التجارة والصناعة . ‏ 
- الوزير : وزير التجارة والصناعة . ‏ 

مادة (2) ‏ 
التطبيق ‏ 
1 تسري أحكام هذا القانون على السجلات والتوقيعات الإلكترونية . ‏ 
2 يستثني من أحكام هذا القانون ما يلي :- ‏ 
أ- كافة المسائل التي ينعقد الاختصاص بشأنها للمحاكم الشرعية طبقاً لأحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1971 بشأن تنظيم القضاء وتعديلاته . ‏ 
ب- مسائل الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين مثل الزواج والطلاق والحضانة والتبني والميراث وإنشاء الوصايا وتعديلها . ‏ 
ج- المعامــلات والتصـرفات التي يشتـرط القانـون للاعتداد بها أن تكون مثبتة في محررات رسمية . ‏ 
د - السندات القابلة للتداول . ‏ 
هـ - سندات الملكية ، فيما عدا تلك المنصوص عليها في المادة (20) من هذا القانون . ‏ 

مادة ( 3 ) ‏ 
قبول التعامل الإلكتروني ‏ 
1 لا يلزم هذا القانون أي شخص بإرسال أو تسلم أو استعمال سجل أو توقيع إلكتروني بدون موافقته على ذلك صراحة. ‏ 
وباستثناء الجهات العامة ، يجوز أن تكون الموافقة ضمناً من خلال السلوك الإيجابي . ‏ 
2 لا يحظر هذا القانون على أي شخص يرغب في التعامل بشكل إلكتروني أن يضع شروطه المعقولة بشأن ما يكفل قبوله لتوقيع إلكتروني أو لسجلات إلكترونية . ‏ 

مادة (4) ‏ 
شروط قبول الجهات العامة للتعامل الإلكتروني ‏ 
1 يشترط لقبول الجهات العامة إرسال أو تسلم سجل أو توقيع في شكل إلكتروني ، أن يصدر قرار بذلك من الوزير المختص الذي يتــولى الإشراف على تلك الجهة ، وينشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية . ‏ 
ويحدد القرار نطاق ومجال قبول إرسال وتسلم السجلات والتوقيعات الإلكترونية . ‏ 
2 تخضع الموافقة المشار إليها في البند السابق للاشتراطات الفنية التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير شئون رئاسة مجلس الوزراء خلال فترة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون ، وينشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية . ‏ 
ويجوز أن تشتمل الاشتراطات على الآتي :- ‏ 
(أ ) الأسلوب والصيغة – بما في ذلك معايير أنظمة المعلومات – التي يجب الالتزام بها في إنشاء و إرسال و بث و تسلم و حفظ السجلات الإلكترونية ، والأنظمة التي تستعمل لذلك . ‏ 
(ب) إذا كان مطلوباً استعمال توقيع إلكتروني لاعتماد سجل إلكتروني ، فإنه يلزم تحديد نوع التوقيع الإلكتروني المطلوب ، ومعايير نظام المعلومات المطلوب استعمالها ، وأسلوب وصيغة وضع التوقيع على السجل ، وأية اشتراطات أخرى يلزم توافرها للتحقق من صحة هذا التوقيع . ‏ 
( ج) أنظمة وإجراءات السيطرة المناسبة لحفظ وسلامة وأمان وخصوصية السجل الإلكتروني وقابليته للتدقيق وكيفية التخلص منه . ‏ 
( د) أية خصائص أخرى للسجلات الإلكترونية تعتبر ضرورية أو مناسبة في هذا الشأن . ‏ 
(هـ) أية اشتراطات بشأن الإقرار بتسلم السجلات الإلكترونية من قبل الجهات العامة . ‏ 
3- لا تخل الأحكام السابقة بأي تشريع ينص صراحة على حظر استعمال الوسائل الإلكترونية ، أو يستلزم أن يكون استعمالها بطريقة معينة . ‏ 
4 - لأغراض البند السابق ، فإن مجرد النص على أن تكون المعلومات أو المستندات ثابتة بالكتابة ، لا يعد حظراً لاستعمال الوسائل الإلكترونية . ‏ 

مادة (5) ‏ 
حجية السجلات الإلكترونية في الإثبات ‏ 
1 للسجلات الإلكترونية ذات الحجية المقررة في الإثبات للمحررات العرفية ، ولا ينكر الأثر القانوني للمعلومات الواردة في السجلات الإلكترونية ، من حيث صحتها وإمكان العمل بمقتضاها ، لمجرد ورودها – كلياً أو جزئياً – في شكل سجل إلكتروني أو الإشارة إليها في هذا السجل. ‏ 
2 إذا أوجب القانون أن تكون المعلومات ثابتة بالكتابة ، أو رتب أثرا قانونيا على عدم الالتزام بذلك ، فإن ورود المعلومات في سجل إلكتروني يفي بمتطلبات هذا القانون ، بشرط أن تكون المعلومات قابلة للدخول عليها واستخراجها لاحقاً عن طريق البث أو الطباعة أو غير ذلك . ‏ 
3 إذا أوجب القانون أن تكون المعلومات المقدمة إلى شخص آخر ثابتة بالكتابة ، فإن تقديمها في شكل سجل إلكتروني يفي بهذا الغرض إذا توافرت الشروط الآتية : ‏ 
أ‌- أن يتمكن المرسل إليه من الدخول على هذه المعلومات واستخراجها لاحقاً ، سواء عن طريق البث أو الطباعة أو غير ذلك . ‏ 
ب‌- أن يتمكن المرسل إليه من حفظ هذه المعلومات . ‏ 
4 يراعى في تقدير حجية السجل الإلكتروني في الإثبات ، عند النزاع في سلامته ما يلي : ‏ 
أ ) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي تم بها إنشاء أو حفظ أو بث السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
ب) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي تم بها توقيع السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
ج ) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي استعملت في المحافظة على سلامة المعلومات التي تضمنها السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
د ) أية أمور أخرى ذات علاقة بسلامة السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 

مادة (6) ‏ 
التوقيع الإلكتروني ‏ 
1 لا ينكر الأثر القانوني للتوقيع الإلكتروني ، من حيث صحته وإمكان العمل بموجبه ، لمجرد وروده – كلياً أو جزئياً – في شكل إلكتروني . ‏ 
2 إذا أوجب القانون التوقيع على مستند ، أو رتب أثرا قانونيا على خلوه من التوقيع ، فإنه إذا استعمل سجل إلكتروني في هذا الشأن ، فإن التوقيع الإلكتروني عليه يفي بمتطلبات هذا القانون . ‏ 
3 إذا عرض بصدد أية إجراءات قانونية توقيعَ إلكتروني مقرون بشهادة معتمدة ، قامت القرينة على صحة ما يأتي ما لم يثبت العكس أو يتفق الأطراف على خلاف ذلك : ‏ 
أ‌- أن التوقيع الإلكتروني على السجل الإلكتروني هو توقيع الشخص المسمى في الشهادة المعتمدة . ‏ 
ب‌- أن التوقيع الإلكتروني على السجل الإلكتروني قد وضع من قبل الشخص المسمى في الشهادة المعتمدة بغرض توقيع هذا السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
جـ- أن السجل الإلكتروني لم يطرأ عليه تغيير منذ وضع التوقيع الإلكتروني عليه . ‏ 
4 إذا لم يتم وضع التوقيع الإلكتروني باستعمال شهادة معتمدة ، فإن قرينة الصحة المقررة بموجب أحكام البند السابق لا تلحق أياَ من التوقيع أو السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 

مادة (7) ‏ 
المستندات الأصلية ‏ 
1 إذا أوجب القانون تقديم أو حفظ أصل أي مستند ، فإن تقديمه أو حفظه في شكل سجل إلكتروني يفي بهذا الغرض إذا تحققت الشروط الآتية : ‏ 
أ‌- توفر الضمان الكافي لسلامة المعلومات التي تضمنها السجل الإلكتروني منذ إنشائه في وضعه النهائي كسجل إلكتروني ، سواء كان أصل المعلومات واردا في شكل إلكتروني أو خطي . ‏ 
ب‌- في حالة الإلزام بتقديم أصل المستند إلى شخص معين ، فإنه يجب أن يكون السجل الإلكتروني قابلاً للدخول عليه واستخراجه وحفظه وعرضه بشكل قابل للفهم من قبل هذا الشخص . ‏ 
ج‌- موافقة الجهة العامة التي يخضع النشاط لإشرافها – إن وجدت – على أن يتم الحفظ في شكل سجل إلكتروني واستيفاء أية اشتراطات تحددها هذه الجهة . ‏ 
2 لأغراض البند (1/ أ) من هذه المادة يراعى : ‏ 
أ‌- أن معيار تقييم سلامة المعلومات ، هو أن تظل هذه المعلومات التي تضمنها السجل الإلكتروني كاملة دون أن يطرأ عليها أي تغيير ، فيما عدا إضافة أي اعتماد أو تغيير يطرأ في السياق المعتاد للإنشاء أو المعالجة أو البث أو التسلم أو الحفظ أو العرض . ‏ 
ب‌- أن تقييم درجة الضمان يكون على ضوء الظروف التي أنشئ فيها السجل ، بما في ذلك الغرض من إنشائه . ‏ 

المادة (8) ‏ 
اشتراط تقديم نسخة واحدة أو أكثر من مستند ‏ 
إذا اشترط تقديم نسخة أو أكثر من مستند إلى شخص آخر ، وأجاز القانون أو اتفق الأطراف على استعمال سجل إلكتروني ، فإن تقديم نسخة واحدة من سجل إلكتروني بمضمون المستند يفي بهذا الشرط. ‏ 

مادة (9) ‏ 
حفظ المستندات ‏ 
1 إذا أوجب القانون حفظ أية مستندات أو سجلات أو معلومات تم إنشاؤها أو إرسالها أو تسلمها ، سواء في شكل إلكتروني أو ورقي ، فإن حفظها في شكل سجل إلكتروني يفي بهذا الغرض إذا توفرت الشروط الآتية : ‏ 
أ‌- أن يتم حفظ السجل الإلكتروني بالصيغة التي تم بها إنشاؤه أو إرساله أو تسلمه ، أو يتم حفظه في صيغة يثبت أنها تمثل بدقة المعلومات الأصلية التي تم إنشاؤها أو إرسالها أو تسلمها . ‏ 
ب‌- أن تكون المعلومات التي تضمنها السجل الإلكتروني الذي تم حفظه قابلة لأن يتم لاحقا الدخول عليها وعرضها واستخراجها بشكل قابل للفهم . ‏ 
ج‌- بيان المعلومات – إن وجدت – التي تحدد مصدر المستند والجهة المرسل إليها وتاريخ ووقت إرساله أو تسلمه ، وذلك إذا كان المستند المحفوظ قد أرسل أو تم تسلمه إلكترونياً. ‏ 
د‌- موافقة الجهة العامة التي يخضع النشاط لإشرافها – إن وجدت – على أن يتم الحفظ في شكل سجل إلكتروني واستيفاء أية اشتراطات تحددها هذه الجهة . ‏ 
2 لا تسري الاشتراطات المنصوص عليها في البند السابق على أية معلومات تطرأ في السياق المعتاد للإنشاء أو المعالجة أو البث أو الإرسال أو الحفظ أو العرض . ‏ 
3- يجوز لأي شخص استيفاء الشروط المشار إليها في البند (1) من هذه المادة من خلال الاستعانة بخدمات أي شخص آخر . ‏ 

مادة (10) ‏ 
إبرام العـقود ‏ 
في سياق إبرام العقود يجوز التعبير ، كليا أو جزئيا ، عن الإيجاب والقبول وكافة الأمور المتعلقة بإبرام العقد والعمل بموجبه ، بما في ذلك أي تعديل أو عدول أو إبطال للإيجاب أو القبول ، عن طريق السجلات الإلكترونية ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك. ‏ 

مادة (11) ‏ 
إبداء النوايا أو التعبيرات المشابهة ‏ 
في العلاقة بين منشئ السجل الإلكتروني والمرسل إليه ، لا ينكر الأثر القانوني لإبداء النوايا - أو ما شابه ذلك من تعبيرات - أو صحته أو قابلية العمل بموجبه لمجرد أنه ورد في شكل سجل إلكتروني . ‏ 

مادة (12) ‏ 
دور الوكلاء الإلكترونيين في إبرام العقود ‏ 
1 يجوز أن يتم إبرام العقود بين فرد ووكيل إلكتروني ، كما يجوز أن يتم ذلك بين وكلاء إلكترونيين . ‏ 
2 تكون المعاملة الإلكترونية بين الفرد والوكيل الإلكتروني قابلة للإبطال بناء على طلب الفرد إذا تحققت الشروط الآتية :- ‏ 
أ‌- وقوع الفرد في خطأ مادي في أي سجل إلكتروني أو في أية معلومات إلكترونية تم استعمالها في المعاملة أو كانت جزءاً منها . ‏ 
ب‌- عدم إتاحة الوكيل الإلكتروني الفرصة للفرد لتلافي وقوع الخطـأ أو تصحيحه . ‏ 
ج‌- قيام الفرد فور اكتشافه الخطأ بإبلاغ الطرف الآخر به دون إبطاء . ‏ 
د‌- قيام الفرد في حالة تسلمه لمقابل إثر الخطأ بإعادة هذا المقابل أو التصرف فيه طبقاً لما هو متفق عليه بين الطرفين أو بموجب تعليمات الطرف الآخر ، أو التصرف فيه بطريقة معقولة عند عدم وجود تعليمــات ، وذلك كله ما لم تكن هناك منفعة مادية عادت على الفرد نتيجة لهذا التسلم . ‏ 
3 تـنصرف كلمة "الفرد" في هذه المادة إلى الفرد الذي يعمل لحساب نفسه ، أو لحساب شخص آخر سواء كان شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً . ‏ 
4 يسري الشرط الخاص بالإبلاغ ، المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (ج) من البند (2) من هذه المادة، في الحالة التي يكون فيها الطرف الآخر قد قدم للفرد البيانات اللازمة للاتصال بهذا الطرف. ‏ 

مادة (13) ‏ 
الإسناد ‏ 
1 ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك بين منشئ السجل الإلكتروني والمرسل إليه ، فإن السجل الإلكتروني يسند إلى المنشئ إذا كان : ‏ 
أ‌- قد أرسل من المنشئ . ‏ 
ب‌- قد أرسل بناءً على موافقة صريحة أو ضمنية من قبل المنشئ ، أو من قبل وكيل عادي أو وكيل إلكتروني للمنشئ . ‏ 
ج‌- قد أرسل من شخص ، تمكـَّن من خلال علاقته بالمنشئ ، أو بأي وكيل له ، أن يصل إلى طريقة يستخدمها المنشئ للإشارة إلى أن السجل الإلكتروني خاص به ، وذلك ما لم يثبت المنشئ أن الوصول إلى الطريقة ليس راجعاً إلى إهماله . ‏ 
2 يجوز إثبات الإسناد المشار إليه في البند السابق بكافة الطرق ، بما في ذلك إقامة الدليل على استعمال نظام أمان ، متفق عليه مسبقاً بين الطرفين أو معتمد بموجب قرار صدر تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، أو من خلال إثبات فاعلية أي نظام أمان استخدم لتحديد هوية من أسند إليه السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
3 لا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بأي نص قانوني يتعلق بالوكالة أو بإبرام العقود . ‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (14) ‏ 
الإقرار بتسلم السجل الإلكتروني ‏ 
1 إذا اتفق المنشئ مع المرسل إليه ، أو إذا طلب المنشئ من المرسل إليه ، عند أو قبل توجيه السجل الإلكتروني ، أن يرسل إقراراً بتسلم هذا السجل فإنه : ‏ 
أ - إذا لم يتضمن اتفاق المنشئ مع المرسل إليه أن يكون الإقرار بتسلم السجل الإلكتروني وفق شكل معين أو بطريقة معينة ، فإنه يجوز أن يتم الإقرار بتسلم هذا السجل عن طريق :- ‏ 
• أي إبلاغ من جانب المرسل إليه ، سواء كان بوسيلة أوتوماتيكية أو بأية وسيلة أخرى. ‏ 
• أي سلوك من جانب المرسل إليه يكفي لإعلام المنشئ بأن المرسل إليه قد تسلم السجل الإلكتروني . ‏ 
ب - إذا اشترط المنشئ أن يتلقى من المرسل إليه إقراراً بتسلم السجل الإلكتروني ، فإن للمنشئ أن يعتبر إرسال السجل الإلكتروني كأن لم يكن إلى أن يتم تسلم هذا الإقرار ، ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك . ‏ 
ج - إذا طلب المنشئ أن يتلقى إقراراً بتسلم السجل الإلكتروني من المرسل إليه دون أن يذكر أن السجل مشروط بتلقي هذا الإقرار خلال الوقت المحدد أو المتفق عليه – أو خلال مدة معقولة إذا لم يتم تحديد وقت معين أو الاتفاق عليه ــ فإن للمنشئ أن يوجه إلى المرسل إليه إخطارا بأنه لم يتلق منه أي إقرار بالتسلم ، ويحدد له مدة معقولة يتعين خلالها تلقي هذا الإخطار ، فإن لم يرد الإقرار خلال هذه المدة ، جاز للمنشئ – بعد إخطار المرسل إليه – اعتبار إرسال السجل الإلكتروني كأن لم يكن، أو أن يتمسك بأية حقوق قد تكون له . ‏ 
2 في حالة تلقي المنشئ إقراراً بالتسلم من المرسل إليه ، فإنه يفترض – إلى أن يثبت العكس – تسلم المرسل إليه للسجل الإلكتروني ذي الصلة ، إلا أن هذا الافتراض لا يعني ضمناً تطابق السجل الإلكتروني الذي أرسل مع فحوى السجل الذي ورد . ‏ 
3 إذا تضمن الإقرار بالتسلم الذي تسلمه المنشئ أن السجل الإلكتروني ذا الصلة قد استوفى الاشتراطات الفنية ، سواء المتفق عليها أو المحددة في المعاييـر المعمول بها ، فإنه يفترض أن تلك الشروط قد تم استيفاؤها إلى أن يثبت العكس. ‏ 
4 لا تنطبق أحكام هذه المادة إلا على إرسال السجل الإلكتروني أو تسلمه ، ولا يقصد بها معالجة أية آثار قانونية قد تترتب على السجل الإلكتروني أو على الإقرار بتسلمه . ‏ 

مادة (15) ‏ 
وقت ومكان إرسال وتسلم السجلات الإلكترونية ‏ 
1 ما لم يتفق المنشئ والمرسل إليه على غير ذلك ، يعتبر إرسال السجل الإلكتروني قد تم :- ‏ 
أ‌- وقت دخول هذا السجل في نظام للمعلومات لا يخضع لسيطرة المنشئ أو من أرسل السجل الإلكتروني نيابة عنه ، وذلك إذا كان كل من المنشئ والمرسل إليه لا يستخدم ذات نظام المعلومات. ‏ 
ب‌- وقت دخول هذا السجل حيز انتباه المرسل إليه وتمكنه من استخراجه ، وذلك إذا كان كل من المنشئ والمرسل إليه يستخدم ذات نظام المعلومات. ‏ 
2 ما لم يتفق المنشئ والمرسل إليه على غير ذلك ، فإن وقت تسلم السجل الإلكتروني يحدد على النحو الآتي: - ‏ 
أ‌- إذا كان المرسل إليه قد عين نظام معلومات لغرض تسلم السجلات الإلكترونية ، فإن التسلم يعتبر قد تم: ‏ 
• وقت دخول السجل الإلكتروني نظام المعلومات المعين لهذا الغرض . ‏ 
• وقت دخول السجل الإلكتروني حيز انتباه المرسل إليه وتمكنه من استخراجه ، وذلك إذا أرســل السجل إلى نظام معلومات تابع للمرسل إليه غير النظام المعين لهذا الغرض . ‏ 
ب - إذا لم يعين المرسل إليه نظام معلومات ، فإن التسلم يقع وقت دخول السجل الإلكتروني نظام معلومات تابع للمرسل إليه . ‏ 
3 ما لم يتفق المنشئ والمرسل إليه على غير ذلك ، يعتبر السجل الإلكتروني مرسلاً من مقر عمل المنشئ ، ويعتبر مسلماً للمرسل إليه في مقر عمله . ‏ 
ولأغراض هذا البند فإنه : - ‏ 
أ‌- إذا كان للمنشئ أو المرسل إليه أكثر من مقر عمل ، فإنه يعتد بالمقر الأوثق علاقة بالمعاملة المعنية، أو مقر العمل الرئيسي إذا لم توجد معاملة تتعلق بالسجل . ‏ 
ب‌- إذا لم يكن للمنشئ أو المرسل إليه مقر عمل ، اعتبر محل الإقامة المعتاد للمنشئ أو المرسل إليه هو مقر عمل كل منهما . ‏ 
ج - لأغراض الفقرة السابقة ، يعتبر مقر إقامة الشخص الاعتباري هو المكان الذي أسس فيه. ‏ 

مادة (16) ‏ 
اعتماد مزودي خدمة الشهادات وإلغاء اعتمادهم ‏ 
1 لمزود خدمة الشهادات أن يتقدم بطلب إلى الوزارة للموافقة على اعتماده كمزود خدمة شهادات معتمد ، ويصدر قرار من الوزير بالموافقة على الاعتماد وإدراج مقدم الطلب في سجل " مزودي خدمة الشهادات المعتمدين " وذلك بعد التحقق من استيفاء الاشتراطات والمعايير المقررة في هذا الشأن ، بما في ذلك معايير التقييس الواجب استعمالها ، وينشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية. ‏ 
ويستحق على الطلب وعلى منح الاعتماد رسم يصدر بتحديد فئاته قرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء . ‏ 
2 للوزير إلغاء الاعتماد الممنوح لمزود خدمة الشهادات ، طبقاً لحكم البند السابق ، بقرار ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ، وذلك إذا أصبح مزود الخدمة غير مستوف ٍ للاشتراطات والمعايير المقررة . ‏ 
3 يجب قبل إلغاء الاعتماد ، طبقاً لحكم البند السابق ، أن ترسل الوزارة إخطاراً كتابياً مسجلا مصحوبا بعلم الوصول إلى مزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمد بشأن الإجراء المزمع اتخاذه حياله والأسباب المبررة لذلك. ‏ 
ولمزود الخدمة الاعتراض كتابة على ذلك خلال أربعة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تسلم الإخطار ، ويتم بحث أوجه الاعتراض والبت فيه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه. ‏ 
وفي جميع الأحوال ، يجب أن يصدر القرار بشأن قبول الاعتراض أو إلغاء الاعتماد - بحسب الأحوال - خلال خمسـة وأربعين يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ تسلم مزود الخدمة للإخطار المشار إليه . ‏ 
4 يقصد بالاشتراطات والمعايير المقررة في هذه المادة ، تلك التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير خلال فترة لا تجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون . ‏ 
ولا يجوز أن تتضمن هذه المعايير اشتراط استعمال برمجيات أو أجهزة معينة . ‏ 
5 يجوز إصدار الشهادات المعتمدة من قبل جهة حكومية يصدر بتسميتها للعمل كمزود لخدمة الشهادات المعتمدة وببيان المعايير التي يجب العمل بها وبالرسوم المستحقة على أداء خدماتها وبحالات الإعفاء منها قرار من مجلس الوزراء ، وينشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية . ‏ 

مادة (17) ‏ 
اعتماد مزودي خدمة الشهادات الخارجيين وإلغاء اعتمادهم ‏ 
1 للوزير بناءً على طلب من مزود خدمة الشهادات الذي يكون مقر نشاطه خارج مملكة البحرين أن يصدر قـراراً باعتماد هذا المـزود ، طبقـاً للشروط والإجـراءات المشار إليها في البند(1) من المادة السابقة . ‏ 
2 يراعى قبل منح الاعتماد طبقاً لحكم البند السابق ، أن يكون مزود خدمة الشهادات الخارجي مستوفياً للاشتراطات والمعايير المقررة لمزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمد . ‏ 
3 للوزير إلغاء الاعتماد الممنوح لمزود خدمة الشهادات الخارجي بقرار ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ، وذلك في الحالات وطبقاً للإجراءات والضمانات المنصوص عليها في البندين (2) و (3) من المادة السابقة . ‏ 
مادة (18) ‏ 
مسئولية مزودي خدمة الشهادات المعتمدين ‏ 
1 يكون مزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمد مسئولاً قبل أي شخص استند بشكل معقول على شهادة أصدرها هذا المزود بشأن ما يلي : ‏ 
أ‌- دقة المعلومات الواردة بالشهادة المعتمدة وقت إصدارها . ‏ 
ب‌- ضمان أن الشخص المسمى في الشهادة المعتمدة كان وقت إصدارها حائزا لبيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني ولبيانات التحقق من صحة هذا التوقيع . ‏ 
ج‌- ضمان أن بيانات إنشاء التوقيع ، وبيانات التحقق من صحة التوقيع تعملان بشكل متوافق ، وذلك إذا كان مزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمدة هو ذاته منشئ كل من البيانات المشار إليها . ‏ 
د‌- تسجيل أو نشر بيان بانتهاء أو إلغاء أو تعليق العمل بالشهادة المعتمدة ، طبقاً للقرارات التي تصدر في هذا الشأن تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون . ‏ 
2 تنتفي مسئولية مزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمد في أي من الحالات التالية : ‏ 
أ‌- إذا أثبت أنه لم يقع منه أي إهمال . ‏ 
ب‌- إذا كان الشخص الذي استند إلى الشهادة المعتمدة يعلم ، أو كان من شأنه أن يعلم بحسب المجرى العادي للأمور ، بأن الشهادة قد انتهى العمل بها أو ألغيت أو تم تعليق العمل بها ، أو أن اعتماد مزود خدمة الشهادات قد تم إلغاؤه . ‏ 
3 لا يسأل مزود خدمة الشهادات المعتمد عن الأضرار الناشئة عن استعمال الشهادة المعتمدة خلافاً لما ورد بها من حدود وقيود – بما في ذلك القيود المتعلقة بقيمة المعاملات – إذا ما قام مزود الخدمة ببيان حدود وقيود استعمال هذه الشهادة على نحو يتحقق به علم الغير . ‏ 
ويسـتثني من ذلك حالة ما إذا كانت الأضرار ناشئة عن تغرير ، سواء تم عمداً أو نتيجة إهمال جسيم ، من مزود الخدمة . ‏ 

مادة (19) ‏ 
مسئولية وسطاء الشبكات ‏ 
1 لا يسأل وسيط الشبكة مدنياً أو جنائياً عن أية معلومات واردة في شكل سجلات إلكترونية - تخص الغير - إذا لم يكن هو مصدر هذه المعلومات واقتصر دوره على مجرد توفير إمكــانية الدخـول عليها ، وذلك إذا كانت المسئولية قائمة على :- ‏ 
أ - إنشاء أو نشر أو بث أو توزيع هذه المعلومات أو أية بيانات تتضمنها . ‏ 
ب- التعدي على أي حق من الحقوق الخاصة بتلك المعلومات . ‏ 
2 يشترط لانتفاء مسئولية وسيط الشبكة استناداً إلى أحكام البند السابق ما يلي : ‏ 
أ‌- عدم علمه بأنه ينشأ عن هذه المعلومات أية مسئولية مدنية أو جنائية . ‏ 
ب‌- عدم علمه بأية وقائع أو ملابسات من شأنها أن تدل ، بحسب المجرى العادي للأمور ، على قيام مسئولية مدنية أو جنائية . ‏ 
ج- قيام وسيط الشبكة على الفور – في حالة علمه بما تقدم – بإزالة المعلومات من أي نظام للمعلومات تحت سيطرته ، ووقف توفير إمكانية الدخول على تلك المعلومات أو عرضها . ‏ 
3 لا تفرض أحكام هذه المادة على وسيط الشبكة أي التزام قانوني بشأن مراقبة أية معلومات واردة في شكل سجلات إلكترونية تخص الغير – بغرض تحقق علم وسيط الشبكة بأن المعلومات ينشأ عنها مسئولية مدنية أو جنائية ، أو لتحقق علمه بأية وقائع أو ملابسات من شأنها أن تدل بحسب المجرى العادي للأمور على قيام هذه المسئولية ــ إذا اقتصر دور وسيط الشبكة على مجرد توفير إمكانية الدخول على هذه السجلات . ‏ 
4 لا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بما يلي : ‏ 
أ‌- أية التزامات تنشأ عن أي عقد . ‏ 
ب‌- الالتزامات التي يفرضها أي تشريع بشأن تقديم خدمات الاتصالات اللاسلكية . ‏ 
ج- الالتزامات التي يفرضها أي تشريع آخر ، أو حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ ، بشأن تقييد أو منع أو إزالة أية معلومات واردة في شكل سجلات إلكترونية أو الحيلولة دون الدخول عليها . ‏ 
5 في تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة يقصد بتوفير إمكانية الدخول على أية معلومات تخص الغير ، إتاحة الوسائل الفنية التي تمكن من الدخـول على معلـومات واردة في شكل سجلات إلكترونية تخص الغير ، أو بثها ، أو مجرد زيادة فاعلية البث ، ويشمل ذلك الحفظ التلقائي أو المرحلي أو المؤقت لهذه المعلومات بغرض إمكانية الدخول عليها . ‏ 
ويقصد بالغير فيما يخص وسيط الشبكة ، أي شخص ليس لوسيط الشبكة أية سيطرة فعلية عليه . ‏ 


مادة (20) ‏ 
مستندات نقل البضائع ‏ 
1 تسري أحكام هذه المادة بشأن أي إجراء يتعلق بعقد نقل البضائع ، بما في ذلك الآتي :- ‏ 
أ‌- الإخطار بعلامات أو عدد أو كمية أو وزن البضائع . ‏ 
ب‌- تحديد نوع البضائع أو قيمتها ، أو الإقرار بذلك . ‏ 
ج- إصدار إيصال بتسلم البضائع . ‏ 
د‌- إصدار تأكيد بأن البضائع قد تم تحميلها . ‏ 
هـ- إصدار تعليمات لناقل البضائع . ‏ 
و- المطالبة بتسليم البضائع . ‏ 
ز- الإذن بالإفراج عن البضائع . ‏ 
ح - الإخطار بفقد البضائع أو تلفها . ‏ 
ط- التعهد بتسليم البضائع إلى شخص معين أو إلى شخص مفوض بالمطالبة بالتسليم . ‏ 
‏ 
ى- منح أو اكتساب أو نقل أو تداول أية حقوق بشأن البضائع ، أو التخلي أو التنازل عن أي من هذه الحقوق . ‏ 
‏ 
ك- الإخطار بشروط عقد نقل البضائع . ‏ 
‏ 
ل‌- الإخطار أو الإفادة بتنفيذ عقد نقل البضائع . ‏ 
‏ 
م‌- اكتساب أو نقل الحقوق والالتزامات التي ينص عليها عقد نقل البضائع . ‏ 
‏ 
2 إذا تطلب القانون أن يتم أي إجراء مما نص عليه في البند السابق عن طريق مستند مكتوب ، فإن استيفاء ذلك من خلال استعمال سجل إلكتروني أو أكثر يفي بمتطلبات هذا القانون . ‏ 
‏ 
3 مع عدم الإخلال بنص البند السابق ، فإنه إذا اشترط القانون لمنح أي حق أو لإسناد أي التزام أن يتم من خلال استعمال أو تسليم مستند مكتوب ، فإن استيفاء ذلك من خلال استعمال سجل إلكتروني أو أكثر يفي بمتطلبات هذا القانون ، بشرط أن يتم إنشاء تلك السجلات بطريقة تضمن أن يكون الحق أو الالتزام مقصوراً على الشخص المعني دون سواه . ‏ 
‏ 
4 يراعى بشأن تقدير مدى كفاءة طريقة إنشاء هذه السجلات في تحقيق الضمان المشار إليه في البند السابق ، الشروط التي اتفق عليها الأطراف ، وكافة الظروف والملابسات ، بما في ذلك الغرض الذي تم من أجله الإخطار بالحق أو الالتزام . ‏ 
‏ 
5 إذا استعمل سجل إلكتروني أو أكثر لأي من الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (ي) أو(م) من البند(1) من هذه المادة ، فإنه لا يعتد بأي مستنـد خطي في هذا الشـأن إلا إذا تحقـق الشرطـان الآتيان:- ‏ 
‏ 
أ‌- العدول عن استعمال السجلات الإلكترونية بشأن ذلك الإجراء ، سواء تم ذلك بالاتفاق بين الأطراف المعنيين أو بإرادة أحدهم . ‏ 
‏ 
ب‌- أن يتضمن المستند الخطي البديل ما يفيد العدول عن استعمال السجلات الإلكترونية في هذا الشأن . ‏ 
‏ 
6 لا يترتب على استبدال المستندات الخطية بسجلات إلكترونية ، على النحو المنصوص عليه في البند السابق ، التأثير على أي من حقوق أو التزامات الأطراف المعنيين . ‏ 
‏ 
7 لا يترتب على مجرد ورود عقد نقل البضائع في سجل إلكتروني أو أكثر ، أو ثبوته عن طريق سجل إلكتروني أو أكثر ، بدلاً من المستندات الورقية ، المساس بأحكام القوانين ذات العلاقة بعقد النقل وسريانها على هذا العقد . ‏ 
‏ 



مادة (21) ‏ 
‏ 
تسجيل أسماء النطاق ‏ 
‏ 
1 لوزير المواصلات أن يصدر قراراً بتنظيم تسجيل واستعمال اسم النطاق لمملكة البحرين (bh) والترخيص باستعماله أو حظر ذلك، بعد أخذ رأي وزير التجارة والصناعة وأي شخص يكون من المناسب استطلاع رأيه في هذا الشأن ، بما في ذلك مؤسسة الإنترنت للأسماء والأرقام المعينة (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers ) . ‏ 
‏ 
2 يجوز أن يتضمن القرار الصادر بتنظيم تسجيل واستعمال إسم النطاق ما يلي :- ‏ 
أ‌- إنشاء مكتب لتسجيل إسم النطاق يتبع وزارة المواصلات . ‏ 
‏ 
ب‌- البيانات التي يتضمنها طلب التسجيل . ‏ 
‏ 
ج‌- مدة سريان التسجيل . ‏ 
‏ 
د‌- الشروط والإجراءات والمدة المتعلقة بإعادة التسجيل . ‏ 
‏ 
هـ- الشروط والإجراءات المتعلقة بمنح التسجيل . ‏ 
‏ 
و‌- إجراءات التظلم من القرارات الصادرة من مكتب تسجيل إسم النطاق . ‏ 
‏ 
ز‌- تحديد فئات الرسوم المستحقة على طلب التسجيل أو تجديده أو إعادة التسجيل ، وطريقة سداد هذه الرسوم ، بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء . ‏ 
‏ 
ح‌- أية مسائل أخرى متعلقة بالتسجيل . ‏ 
‏ 
3 يقصد باسم النطاق (bh) فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة ، المستوى العلوي للنظام العالمي لاسم النطاق المعين لمملكة البحرين ، والذي يتكـون من حرفيـن وفقا للمعيـار الدولي أيزو 1- 3166 (رموز تمثيل أسماء البلدان وتقسيماتها الفرعية) الخاص بالمنظمة الدولية للتقييس . ‏ 
‏ 
مادة (22) ‏ 
‏ 
الطعن في صحة السجلات والتوقيعات الإلكترونية ‏ 
1 لصاحب المصلحة الطعن بالتزوير في السجلات الإلكترونية والتوقيع الإلكتروني عليها ، والطعن ببطلان استعمال هذا التوقيع ، إذا تم ذلك بدون تفويض من صاحب الحق ، أو لغير ذلك من أسباب البطلان المقررة قانوناً في شأن التوقيع الخطي . ‏ 
‏ 
2 تفصل المحكمة المختصة في الطعون المشار إليها في البند السابق ، أو الدفوع المتعلقة بشأنها، طبقاً للإجراءات وقـواعد الإثبـات المقـررة قانوناً ، وبما يتفق وطبيعة السجلات والتوقيعات الإلكترونية وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . ‏ 
‏ ‏ 
مادة (23) ‏ 
‏ 
سلطة التفتيش ‏ 
‏ 
في حالة وجود دلائل كافية على استغلال أي محل في ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، فإنه يجوز إجراء تفتيش لهذا المحل وللمشتبه فيهم من الموجودين فيه ، وضبط الأشياء الموجودة فيه والتي يشتبه في صلتها بالجريمة ، وكل ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة طبقاً للإجراءات والشروط المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية لعام 1966 وتعديلاته . ‏ 
‏ ويجوز الاستعانة أثـناء التفتيش والضبط بموظفي وزارة التجارة والصناعة المختصين ، للاستفادة بخبرتهم الفنية في هذا الشأن . ‏ 
‏ 
مادة (24) ‏ 
‏ 
العقوبات ‏ 
1 مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات ، وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة ألف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب عمداً فعلاً من الأفعال الآتية : ‏ 
‏ 
أ‌- نسخ أو حيازة أو إعادة تكوين أداة إنشاء توقيع إلكتروني لشخص آخر أو الدخول على أداة إنشاء هذا التوقيع دون تفويض بذلك من هذا الشخص ، وبسوء نية . ‏ 
‏ 
ب‌- تحريف أو تغيير أو استعمال أو إفشاء أداة إنشاء توقيع إلكتروني لشخص آخر دون تفويض منه بذلك ، أو بما يجاوز حدود هذا التفويض . ‏ 
‏ 
ج‌- إنشاء أو نشر أو تحريف أو استعمال شهادة ، أو توقيع إلكتروني لغرض احتيالي أو لأي غرض غير مشروع . ‏ 
‏ 
د- انتحال هوية شخص آخر ، أو الإدعاء زوراً بأنه مفوض من قبله في طلب الحصول على شهادة أو قبولها ، أو طلب تعليق العمل بها أو إلغائها . ‏ 
‏ 
هـ - نشر شهادة أو وضعها في متناول أي شخص ، يحتمل أن يعتمد عليها أو على توقيع إلكتروني وارد بها من خلال الاستـناد لأية بيانات مدرجة بهذه الشهادة مثل الرموز أو كلمات السر أو الغوريثمات أو مفاتيح التشفير العامة أو أية بيانات تستعمل لأغراض التحقق من صحة التوقيع الإلكتروني ، إذا كان من ارتكب ذلك الفعل على علم بأي من الآتي :- ‏ 
‏ 
ــ عدم إصدار الشهادة من قبل مزود خدمة الشهادات المدون في تلك الشهادة . ‏ 
‏ 
ــ عدم قبول الشهادة من قبل صاحبها المدون بها . ‏ 
‏ 
ــ إلغاء الشهادة أو وقف العمل بها ، بشرط ألا يكون نشر الشهادة أو وضعها في متناول الجمهور قد تم بغرض تمكين الغير من التحقق من صحة توقيع إلكتروني تم إنشاؤه قبل إلغاء الشهادة أو وقف العمل بها أو لغرض الإخطار بالإلغاء أو الوقف . ‏ 
‏ 
2 مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ، وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل شخص منع عمداً أحد رجال الضبط القضائي أو المأذون بالاستعانة بهم في إجـراء التفتيـش ، أو حال دون قيـام أي منهم بالأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (23) من هذا القانـون . ‏ 
‏ 
مادة (25) ‏ 
‏ 
مسئولية الشخص الاعتباري وموظفيه ‏ 
يسأل الشخص الاعتباري جنائيا ويعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي ألف دينار ، إذا ارتكبت أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون باسمه أو لحسابه أو باستعمال إحدى وسائله ، وكان ذلك نتيجة تصرف أو إهمال جسيم أو موافقة أو تستر من أي عضو مجلس إدارة أو مدير أو أي مسئول آخر - في ذلك الشخص الاعتباري - أو ممن يتصرف بهذه الصفة . ‏ 
‏ 
ويعد مرتكبا للجريمة كل من أسند إليه من هؤلاء الأشخاص الطبيعيين ارتكاب أي من الأفعال المذكورة، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون . ‏ 
‏ 
مادة (26) ‏ 
‏ 
القرارات ‏ 
‏ 
يصدر الوزير – في غير المسائل التي عقد الاختصاص بشأنها لجهة أخرى – القرارات التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بما في ذلك ما يلي :- ‏ 
‏ 
أ‌- تحديد الاشتراطات والمعايير المتعلقة باعتماد مزودي خدمة الشهادات لإصدار الشهادات المعتمدة . ‏ 
‏ 
ب‌- تحديد فئات الرسـوم المسـتحقة على الطلبات والخدمــات المنصــوص عليها في المادتين (16) و (17) من هذا القانون ، بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء . ‏ 
‏ 
ج‌- تنظيم كافة المسائل التي تدخل في اختصاصه طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . ‏ 
‏ 
وتنشر هذه القرارات في الجريدة الرسمية . ‏ 
‏ 
مادة ( 27) ‏ 
نفاذ أحكام القانون ‏ 
‏ 
على الوزراء - كل فيما يخصه - تـنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ويُعمل به من أول الشهر التالي لمضي ستين يوما من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . ‏ 
‏ 
ملك مملكة البحرين ‏ 
حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة ‏ 
رئيس مجلس الوزراء ‏ 
خليفة بن سلمان آل خليفة ‏ 
‏ 
صدر في قصر الدفاع : ‏ 
بتاريـخ 7 رجب 423 هـ ‏ 
الموافق 14 سبتمبر 2002 م‏

----------

